# my slate rock install



## Dougie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello, 
I would like to share a few pictures of my install with you all, but first I want to thank Hearth.Com for having this helpful page. I couldnâ€™t have done it without all of your helpful forums. 
The first thing I did was determine were the best place for my stove was and I layed out an area in the cornner with some tape. I then had to take the floor up and poor some footers and ad a header in the crawl space to support the weight of the hearth and stove. 
I went with a raised hearth with a layer of cement board micore and then another layer of cement board. On the wall to the left of the stove I went ahead and pulled the drywall off and place cement board on the wall, and then I placed another sheet 1 inch off of that vented from top to bottom. All of the rock I collected over the years from Rocky River. My mantel I made out of a piece of old growth oak that I got from a log cabin that was built in 1850, one nice piece of wood. I used an ax and an old hand plainer that was my grandpaâ€™s, he would be proud of me. My first fire was a test fire from the shavings from the mantel. Has a great draft up the chimney. But thanks everybody for all of your posts again it passed inspection and has been burning ever since. I think my wife is already getting sick of me talking about second burns.


----------



## Shari (Dec 4, 2011)

Dougie,

Great use of space - you kept it away from the door, you've got your wood stacked next to the stove for convenience (and more just outside the door).  

Stone work looks great - you put that puzzle together real fine!


----------



## Dougie (Dec 4, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> Dougie,
> 
> Great use of space - you kept it away from the door, you've got your wood stacked next to the stove for convenience (and more just outside the door).
> 
> Stone work looks great - you put that puzzle together real fine!


 thanks IF I CAN JUST FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST I WILL BE JUST FINE


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn- I really like that.


----------



## Dougie (Dec 4, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Damn- I really like that.


 Thanks, i think the hardest part was getting the flat slate rocks on the wall. i wanted some big ones in the middle and top, lots of wire and dry time.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great. I really like the wood box.


----------



## Dougie (Dec 4, 2011)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> Looks great. I really like the wood box.


 Thanks Jeff, i maid a cart that i can just roll out in front of the door to load it. i have gone thru two cart fulls in about five days.


----------



## davmor (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice job. That looks like a professional install.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job and one of a kind design!! Time to enjoy the heat and welcome to the forum!

Ray


----------



## Dougie (Dec 5, 2011)

davmor said:
			
		

> Nice job. That looks like a professional install.


 thanks, i think it will get lots of use


----------



## Dougie (Dec 5, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Great job and one of a kind design!! Time to enjoy the heat and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Ray


 thanks Ray, i thought a lot about how i wanted it , and how it fits the room


----------



## Jim41 (Dec 5, 2011)

great job Dougie, Lot's of BTU's coming your way.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

Wicked nice . . . something to truly be proud of Dougie.


----------



## Dougie (Dec 5, 2011)

he thanks everybody, if it would only stop raining so i can go cut some wood for next year


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice install . Welcome to the Form always good to have a fellow Burner from Ohio. I'm just a little north in Elyria


----------



## Dougie (Dec 6, 2011)

estang said:
			
		

> Nice install . Welcome to the Form always good to have a fellow Burner from Ohio. I'm just a little north in Elyria


 thanks estang, the hearth is my little girls favorite spot to sit  in the morning before school.


----------

